# Insider Training on fitTV



## arnisador (Feb 29, 2008)

While trying to locate an episode of _Deadly Arts_ on *fitTV *I came across _Insider Training_, which appears to be a series on athletic training by athletes in various sports. This episode is about Jean Jacques Machado and explains the history and methods of BJJ competition, then focuses on his weight training, cardiovascular work, etc., routine, including interviewing at length his personal trainer Flavio DeOliverira about how he trains him. The first 15 minutes on an overview of BJJ was interesting; the rest on his intensive physical training to support his BJJ efforts was also of interest in that everyone knows it's going on but you rarely see such a detailed piece on the particulars of his weight training, cardiovascular work (beyond what he gets from actually grappling), etc. They did return to discussing actual BJJ competition later in the show. Gabrielle Reece was the host. Worth checking out!


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 29, 2008)

Yea I saw that should be interesting.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 1, 2008)

I caught the last fifteen minutes before Deadly Arts and I must say I will be looking to watch it again when they show it next.  The fifteen minutes that I saw was very cool.


----------

